# Yes, yet another question...............



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

Within the conglomeration of unusual stuff I'm wading through, I have found yet another piece that is in question for my '67. I have determined that I have a '70 RA III engine although there is question about a stamp-over on the casting number on the block. It has #12 heads and all dates seem to suggest it might be an original assembly. It is going into my GTO and I have already obtained the necessary intake parts to run it as it would have been had it been a factory Ram Air car. Now to the question. Whoever had the car whenever it was took some sort of cutting device and slotted out the ribbed section of the scoop which is left solid on non RA cars. A rather nice job as I see it. I am aware of the type of scoop that the RA cars have which is totally opened up in that section. I am concerned that if I run it as is the engine will not have enough opening, especially on those "rare occasions" when I want to set her loose and let her fly. If it is of interest, I could snap a pic next time I'm out tin the shop, but I thought you'd get the picture as I have explained it. So, guys, what do you think? I'm involved in a complete body restoration so I want it to be in place for the painting to stay and not try it now and open it up later. You know how that would be.:willy:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure what you're describing for your scoop is the same way the Instg8ter opened his, and he's packing a stroker motor in his car - soon to be running a dual quad ram air system. I bet he'll have some insight on whether or not to worry about it being a restriction. You could always buy another scoop insert piece, open it up completely, then paint them both, but I don't think it's going to be a problem.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I slotted my first scoop over 25 years ago, and have done several since. Did it with a cut-off wheel in about 5 minutes. When I ran the ram air pan on my '67 years ago, it worked great. It's still on the car, minus the tripower and the ram air pan. The small ribs pose no issues with air restriction at all. Not only that, they look more trick than a hogged out scoop, IMO. I say run it as it is.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree, looks much nicer than wide open holes and fact is the scoop sits to low in the air stream to actually give a true RAM air effect. What the ram air pan does do is separate the incoming air charge from the engine compartment reducing the temp of intake air as opposed to pulling it from the engine bay where the motor heats it. only thing you need to watch out for is getting caught in a heavy rain storm and sucking enough water in to hydro lock the motor. Also be aware if you want to get a new one that the repop scoops will only fit a pepop hood and the originals will only fit OEM.

heres what i came up with



I like being different so i sanded and polished the pot metal scoop and painted the inlets satin black



and the new air suckers with fabricated pan


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Honestly the stock scoop is ornamental even if opened up.

Fact is that air will go right over that sucker to the low pressure area at the base of the windshield. Unless you raise it up over the boundary layer of air going over the hood it really doesn't matter. I'm not saying it will hurt it but you aren't going to gain 50 (maybe 5 lol) horsepower. A cowl induction setup or one taking fresh air from the grill area will be more effective than the GTO "scoop".


----------



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

I would have thought that with a fairly good seal existing between the under side of the hood and the pan seal the only air coming in would be that which passes in through the scoop. I guess you really do learn something new every day. As far as the water issue goes, maybe I'll be wise not to think about using the breather filter and the pipe that runs to the right valve cover?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes your air intake will be from the scoops but it is not actually forced down the throat as you would think by the name. Right now i have two cold air intakes on my filter housing that catch air from the grilles which does push it down the throat a little. But the ram air has more WOW factor...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what the deal is about the water issue, unless you take off the air cleaner and turn a hose down the carb throat. You could run your engine in the pouring rain without a hood and it wouldn't ever hydro lock. Hell, I used to run water injection on the '67 , like the WW2 fighter planes had. There will be NO WORRY of rain getting into the engine and causing damage while the engine is running or otherwise, with the air filters in place. True, the scoop allows cool air to be consumed by the engine, rather than 'ram' air. The performance gain is minimal. But it's still neat.


----------



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

Got the scoop done. There was one rib not cut out, but I took care of that with my cutoff wheel then I put it into the blast cabinet and got it really clean with a nice fine profile before taking it to the body shop. I really appreciate the input from you guys. I, too, think it is a better look than the total cutout that was the OEM way of doing things back in the day. I forgot to get some pics but maybe I can get some soon. Really, it looks just like the one G8ter posted, only blasted to clean metal. My '67 body came off of the frame again yesterday now that the sheet metal work is almost done. Today I get my engine back from the machine shop, TH 400 is done and waiting. The frame comes back to me tomorrow (I hope). I can't wait............._LET THE RESURRECTION BEGIN!!!!!_


----------

